# Opera and alcohol/drug abuse



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I found this article fascinating: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2007/aug/19/germany.classicalmusic

I've always wondered how opera singers deal with combination of incredibly demanding repertoire, busy schedules, and the obscene standard of perfectionism not expected of nearly any other profession. Not entirely well, apparently.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

I believe (also judging by the similarity of dates) that this AP article and the Guardian one have the same "roots" - AP's only mentioning some other famous alcoholics, such as Montserat Cabalel and Maria Callas

https://www.today.com/popculture/pressure-driving-opera-singers-alcohol-drugs-wbna20394770


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow these articles really are fascinating. I wonder if things have gotten better or worse in the decade since they were written??


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

SenaJurinac said:


> I believe (also judging by the similarity of dates) that this AP article and the Guardian one have the same "roots" - AP's only mentioning some other famous alcoholics, such as Montserat Cabalel and Maria Callas


Really, sounds like gossip to me!

N.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

SenaJurinac said:


> I believe (also judging by the similarity of dates) that this AP article and the Guardian one have the same "roots" - AP's only mentioning some other famous alcoholics, such as Montserat Cabalel and Maria Callas
> 
> https://www.today.com/popculture/pressure-driving-opera-singers-alcohol-drugs-wbna20394770


Thanks for sharing this article -it makes interesting reading

Your comment that Caballé and Callas had problems with alcohol is new to me - if that is the case it not only suggests the pressures they were under but makes their successes more remarkable. With Callas, there has been so much speculation about her weight loss and the state of her health during her later years.

The singer I thought of immediately when reading this thread's title was Jussi Bjorling and if I remember correctly there are different representations of how alcoholism may have impacted his life and career. While his private struggles have been referenced by people that knew him well, I recall there was debate if drink was a factor in the contentious split with Solti and Culshaw at Decca or if that was Culshaw's cruel invention.

I imagine that a big challenge for opera artists addressing this issue is that reputation is a fragile thing and honesty about substance abuse or medical concerns could adversely affect your career if opera companies and/or audiences think you are likely to cancel.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Really, sounds like gossip to me!
> 
> N.


When there's smoke, ther's fire.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> When there's smoke, ther's fire.


Yes, but who's lighting the fire?

N.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Pugg said:


> When there's smoke, ther's fire.


Not always...in the Theatre.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bernstein appeared to be on a constant cocktail of drugs, as of course Glenn Gould was.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

An interesting topic, and one I hadn't thought much about before.

Actually, though, I was recently listening to a Franco Corelli recording, and speculating as to whether Corelli would have benefitted from anti-anxiety medication (legally prescribed) to control his reportedly very severe stage fright.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Yes, but who's lighting the fire?
> 
> N.


Must be the Tebaldi / Solti clan.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

Bellinilover said:


> An interesting topic, and one I hadn't thought much about before.
> 
> Actually, though, I was recently listening to a Franco Corelli recording, and speculating as to whether Corelli would have benefitted from anti-anxiety medication (legally prescribed) to control his reportedly very severe stage fright.


Another great singer who might have benefited is Giacomo Aragall - he had a superb talent and I've read that he suffered from stage fright and anxiety. I think I read that performance anxiety even influenced Ponselle's early retirement - she felt that her voice was changing and management would not accommodate the change in repertoire that would have made her more comfortable.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Must be the Tebaldi / Solti clan.


Are you sure it's not the Fleming crowd? 

N.


----------

